# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Cơ khí chế tạo >  Cho em hỏi cơ sở nhận anode chi tiết Nhôm tại Hà Nội

## kukenshin

Chào các bác.
Chả là bên em có một vài chi tiết làm bằng nhôm, giờ muốn mạ cho nó nhìn sáng và bóng hơn để làm mẫu cho khách hàng. Mà em tìm hỏi một vài nơi ở Hà Nội nhưng họ ko nhận làm. Các bác có biết cơ sở nào ở Hà Nội chuyên nhận mạ nhôm thì liên hệ em với ạ.
SĐT của em: 01672836325. Mong các bác giúp đỡ. Em cảm ơn các bác nhiều

----------


## podkws

> Chào các bác.
> Chả là bên em có một vài chi tiết làm bằng nhôm, giờ muốn mạ cho nó nhìn sáng và bóng hơn để làm mẫu cho khách hàng. Mà em tìm hỏi một vài nơi ở Hà Nội nhưng họ ko nhận làm. Các bác có biết cơ sở nào ở Hà Nội chuyên nhận mạ nhôm thì liên hệ em với ạ.
> SĐT của em: 01672836325. Mong các bác giúp đỡ. Em cảm ơn các bác nhiều


Nếu anh làm nhiều, và liên tục thì liên hệ với em, Em chỉ cho bác làm luôn.

----------


## Oristar Corp

Chào bạn, bên mình hiện đang cung cấp Nhôm cho các đơn vị làm Khuôn, JIG..
Khách hàng của bên mình cũng có các đơn vị tự mua nhôm về Anode, nên mình có thể giới thiệu.
Bạn liên hệ mình: 0988750686 (Ms. Diệp)

----------


## vinametvn

> Chào các bác.
> Chả là bên em có một vài chi tiết làm bằng nhôm, giờ muốn mạ cho nó nhìn sáng và bóng hơn để làm mẫu cho khách hàng. Mà em tìm hỏi một vài nơi ở Hà Nội nhưng họ ko nhận làm. Các bác có biết cơ sở nào ở Hà Nội chuyên nhận mạ nhôm thì liên hệ em với ạ.
> SĐT của em: 01672836325. Mong các bác giúp đỡ. Em cảm ơn các bác nhiều


Không biết bác còn cần không, nếu cần thì mình có thể hợp tác lâu dài với bác, website bên công ty mình là: https://www.vinamet.com.vn

----------


## hardcoatvietnam

[QUOTE=vinametvn;110298]Không biết bác còn cần không, nếu cần thì mình có thể hợp tác lâu dài với bác, 

CTY ximakimloai.vn  là công ty anode uy tín hàng đầu việt nam 
giá thành rẻ chất lượng tốt 

ĐT 0932006371 Nam (Mr)

----------

